# MoT on Marauders



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm looking to bog down a unit of skeletons for VC that just keep being re-raised. I have toyed around with the idea of a unit of Marauders, probably 40+ but not horded. I'm thinking 6 or 7 wide and X deep, depending on how many. This unit would have Light Armor, Hand Weapon, Shields, and full command. I would then give this unit MoT. This would then give them a 5+/5+ Parry.

I was then given the idea of putting a BSB w Blasted Standard in with them. That would give them a 4+ Ward against shooting. I am hesitant to put a Hero in with Marauders who isn't Wulfrik, particularly a BSB.

So what is people's thoughts? Good idea? Bad idea? Why?


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

MoK marauders with great weapons can beat the skeletons much faster than they can be raised. A horde of these will make 28 attacks against a 5 rank skeleton unit which will turn into 15 wounds after parry saves (considering a unit with hand weapon+shields)
Skeletons will kill around 3 on average with 10 attacks. so another 12 will die due to crumbling. I would love to see if they can raise 27 skeletons in a round.

Even if they can that means all your other units are free to rampage around. 
And one more tip: go for multiple combats in a single phase (they cant have that much dice to raise 2 different units back.) if you can get 2 of their units in the same combat each unit will suffer crumble seperately.

Second tip: let them charge you in their phase. This may sound stupid due to vanhels but if they charge that means you will have 2 combat phases before their magic phase. and casualities will be much bigger to recover in a single phase.


----------



## Calger (Jun 9, 2011)

ultor said:


> Second tip: let them charge you in their phase. This may sound stupid due to vanhels but if they charge that means you will have 2 combat phases before their magic phase. and casualities will be much bigger to recover in a single phase.


If it is a combined combat, both units will suffer the same amount of crumble by how much the overall combat was lost by.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Why try to bog them down? Warriors of Chaos shouldn't be trying to do anything except kill stuff as quickly and violently as possible, regardless of the mark they bear. If it's a horde of skeletons, and your army is mixed (i.e., not themed towards a single god) just have a unit of 15-20 Warriors of Khorne with hand weapons and shields deal with them. It's a good all-around unit anyway, as it fights as if it had an extra hand weapon from frenzy and has a point of armor over any other god's two hand weapon wielders. So you don't get the parry save... not a big deal. You'll win combat by enough that they'll lose a bunch more skeletons to crumble, and eventually you'll just batter your way through. 

The same general idea actually applies to, well... anything... with Warriors of Chaos. Take unit of Warriors, smash stuff. If it's a harder unit, send unit with Exalted Hero/Lord to go smash stuff.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

LordofFenris said:


> I was then given the idea of putting a BSB w Blasted Standard in with them. That would give them a 4+ Ward against shooting.


Shooting defence. Against Vampire Counts. Whut?


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

eyescrossed said:


> Shooting defence. Against Vampire Counts. Whut?


Lol. Sorry I should have clarified that part. I thought of the Blasted Standard when I face Dwarves. Two people I play with use them, and we do 2 on 2 a lot at 2500 each player (big games). I consistently face 3-4 cannons and 2 Organ guns between 2 players. So my giant horde of Marauders gets cut down before they even hit combat. One game I started with 50 Marauders. By the time I got into combat I was down to a little better than half. I figured the 4+ Ward from the MoT and Blasted Standard would be good, but I don't like putting Exalted Hero's particularly BSB's in that unit. They tend to run. A lot.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If you're worried about them running just drop MoK on them. Then they won't run and they'll blend anything they touch into a fine meat paste.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

LordofFenris said:


> Lol. Sorry I should have clarified that part. I thought of the Blasted Standard when I face Dwarves. Two people I play with use them, and we do 2 on 2 a lot at 2500 each player (big games). I consistently face 3-4 cannons and 2 Organ guns between 2 players. So my giant horde of Marauders gets cut down before they even hit combat. One game I started with 50 Marauders. By the time I got into combat I was down to a little better than half. I figured the 4+ Ward from the MoT and Blasted Standard would be good, but I don't like putting Exalted Hero's particularly BSB's in that unit. They tend to run. A lot.


Oh, haha. Right.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

The blasted standard on the BSB is kind of a waste. Marauders with GWs and MoK in a very large unit (well over 50) with leadership are probably the best choice if you are going to run marauders. Two warshrines with MoTz are then great in their ability to buff the infantry units, able to fight in support, and tough to kill. 

WoC armies stuggle against armies with good shooting due to the relatively high cost per elite model (warriors, chosen, chaos knights, and chaos monstrous infantry), a lack of good shooting units (Hellcannons don't count and m/ horsemen are too expensive to use just for shooting), a lack of skirmishers, their infantry being on 25mm bases (reduces the number of attacks relative to 20mm bases for a given width), and their M4.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

I actually never thought of using MoK. I forgot the Frenzy gives you Immune to Psychology. I may give that a try. Right now I have about 50/50 models with flails and hand weapon shield. I usually just put the models I want to use in front to represent the whole unit being equipped w their weapons. I will try MoK w flails on 60 marauders w full command and let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## Rene19 (Dec 16, 2011)

I guess it all depends on what you want to get out of the Marauders. What I would do, and what I hope to do not all that far in the future, is two big units with either MoS or Mok and Great Weapons, maybe flails if I'm fighting things that I won't last long against. I use them to hold an enemy up for a couple rounds of combat and slowly grind them down some. As such, I send my Marauders against anything that scares me. Big deathstar units, nasty monsters, you name it. I don't care if the Marauders die, that's what I take them for, so long as they beat up whatever unit I throw them against. I don't ever expect them to win combat against anything more imposing than Empire Swordsmen, but I DO expect them to put the hurt on whatever they wind up in combat with.


----------

